
Unforeseen dangers of ignition interlock devices - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/23/business/drunk-driving-interlock-crash.html
======
Nextgrid
The idea of rolling retests is absolutely insane and the failure mode for it
(flashing lights + horn blaring) is also stupid and puts unreasonable amount
of pressure on the driver to avoid that, with predictable results.

This could've been implemented safely, by simply limiting the speed of the
vehicle to a lower speed when possible (ie don't suddenly cut power to the
vehicle at high speed on the highway, but if you're already driving slowly,
limiting the speed to 20% below that would most likely be safe enough) so
there's less pressure on the driver to _immediately_ deal with it at the
expense of _actual_ safety.

I feel bad for that driver convicted of manslaughter. He was essentially
framed by the state by being forced to drive a defective & unsafe vehicle.

